# Το νήμα της Wikipedia



## daeman (Sep 14, 2009)

Ναυαγός σε ερημονήσι; Ταξιδιώτης χωρίς πρόσβαση στο Δίκτυο; Βλάβη στη σύνδεση;

Ναι, όταν δεν έχουμε σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, αυτό που μας λείπει περισσότερο δεν είναι η Wikipedia, αλλά αυτήν τουλάχιστον μπορούμε να την έχουμε κυριολεκτικά στο τσεπάκι μας (σε ένα USB stick χωρητικότητας 8 GB), είτε έχουμε σύνδεση είτε όχι. 
Κυκλοφορούν δωρεάν εφαρμογές και τρόποι να "κατεβάσουμε" όλη τη Wikipedia ή τμήματά της ώστε να την έχουμε διαθέσιμη και χωρίς σύνδεση.

Μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ (4 Free Tools to Download and Take Wikipedia Offline), 4 δωρεάν εργαλεία γι' αυτή τη δουλειά:
Wikipedia, for most of us, needs no introduction. We use it perhaps almost as frequently as we use Google for our information needs. All of us might then wonder about the need to download and use a free information resource which is available only a click away online.
But imagine that you are marooned on an island with just your rusty laptop….OK, strike out the ‘Gilligan’s Island’ scenario and look at a more realistic setting of being away from a net connection. Get the picture? Here’s where some of the offline tools for Wikipedia browsing come in handy
The Wikimedia Foundation has set up an offline Wikipedia version themselves understanding this need. The English version with a collection of about 2000 pages can be had in the form of a CD (an ISO file). But it comes at a cost of $13.99.
The penny pinchers among us have to put in a bit more effort and megabytes. But despair not. Here are four free tools for taking the Wikipedia knowledge off the net and into an anytime, anywhere experience.

Ο τρίτος τρόπος (Wikislice) δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργεί πια. Οι δημιουργοί του (webaroo.com) τον απέσυραν. Δυστυχώς γιατί επέτρεπε τη λήψη συγκεκριμένων θεματικών πεδίων της Wiki. Το webaroo το είχα βρει τυχαία και το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει πριν μερικά χρόνια (τότε που οι συνδέσεις μας ήταν απελπιστικά αργές) για να κατεβάσω κάποια τμήματα της Wiki, αλλά το εργαλείο έπαψε να υπάρχει και τα κατεβασμένα GB τα έφαγε η μαρμάγκα κάποιου φορμάτ. 

Ξεχωρίζω το okawix, επειδή μας επιτρέπει να κατεβάσουμε όλη τη Wikipedia (και τα wiktionary, wikibooks, wikiversity, wikiquote, wikisource, wikinews), επιλέγοντας αν θέλουμε να περιληφθούν και εικόνες και επειδή It also offers desktop client for Windows, Mac and Linux that acts as an offline browser and can help to download and view Wikipedia offline.
Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε μια αξιολόγηση και να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ. 

Καλή αναμονή, πάντως, γιατί η πλήρης αγγλική Wikipedia φτάνει τα 6 GB! ;)

Και το κερασάκι για όσους διαθέτουν iPod: How to Install Wikipedia on Your iPod.

Τέλος, επίσης ενδιαφέρον είναι αυτό εδώ: How To Make Your Own Books From Wikipedia.

Αν γνωρίζετε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους χρήσης και αξιοποίησης της Wikipedia ή "άλλα κόλπα", κοπιάστε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

*Πόση εμπιστοσύνη να έχω στη Wikipedia;*

Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλά ελληνικά λήμματα δεν δίνουν την ίδια αίσθηση ικανοποιητικής πληρότητας με τα αντίστοιχα στην αγγλική και τις άλλες πολύαρθρες βικιπαίδειες (γερμανικά, γαλλικά, ισπανικά κπλ). Κι αυτό επειδή η δύναμη της βίκι είναι ακριβώς στον αριθμό των ενεργών χρηστών και διαχειριστών, που δημιουργούν τα νέα άρθρα και παρακολουθούν τις παρεμβάσεις που γίνονται στα παλιά.
Η ιδια η βίκι πάντως προσφέρει και ένα εξωτερικό εργαλείο που ενισχύει την αξιοπιστία της. Ένα ανεξάρτητο, πρόγραμμα που παρακολουθεί τις πιο πρόσφατες αλλαγές και επομένως, τα πιο επίμαχα άρθρα, το wikirage.
Η προφανής λογική είναι ότι ένα άρθρο που δεν αλλάζει, είναι «κατασταλαγμένο» και άρα, πιθανότατα έγκυρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2009)

Το εξαιρετικό άρθρο για το βυζαντινό ναυτικό είναι το άρθρο της ημέρας σήμερα στην αγγλική βίκι. Αξίζει να ρίξετε μια διαγώνια ματιά για να θυμηθείτε από τους _δρόμωνες_ και το _υγρόν πυρ_ μέχρι τους _κατεπάνω_ και το _δρουγγάριο του πλωίμου_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Μάλλον κάποιο λάθος κάνει σήμερα η ελληνική βίκι στην κεντρική της σελίδα. Στο χρονικό της ημέρας (30/10) δίνει το 1971 ως το έτος που πήραν δικαίωμα ψήφου οι Ελληνίδες. Εκτός που πέφτει είκοσι χρόνια λάθος (*νομίζω* ότι ήταν το '51 και ψήφισαν πρώτη φορά το '53), από πού κι ως πού το 1971; Ποιος ψήφιζε στην Ελλάδα το 1971;
Οι έχοντες δικαιώματα διόρθωσης ας κάνουν κάτι...


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2009)

Μας εκανε σχεδόν Ελβετία...


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

Κάτι που μόλις σήμερα παρατήρησα στην Wikipedia: το μπρούντζινο αστεράκι των προβεβλημένων άρθρων. 

*Featured articles in Wikipedia*
[big bronze star] This star symbolizes the featured content on Wikipedia.

Featured articles are considered to be the best articles in Wikipedia, as determined by Wikipedia's editors. Before being listed here, articles are reviewed at featured article candidates for accuracy, neutrality, completeness, and style according to our featured article criteria.

At present, there are 2,685 featured articles, of a total of 3,093,907 articles on the English Wikipedia. Thus, about one in 1,150 articles is listed here. Articles that no longer meet the criteria can be proposed for improvement or removal at featured article review.

A small bronze star (This star symbolizes the featured content on Wikipedia.) on the top right corner of an article's page indicates for non-logged-in readers and most user settings that the article is featured. Additionally, if the current article is featured in another language version, a star will appear next to the language page link, in the list on the left of the page (see also featured articles in other languages).​
Αυτό εδώ για τη Ζαν ντ' Αρκ, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

http://blog.geraki.gr/category/wikipedia/

^Πολλά ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα για την ελληνική wikipedia από τον χρήστη geraki.

Να σημειώσω μια χρήσιμη συντόμευση, για απευθείας αναζήτηση στην ελληνική βικιπαίδεια ανά πάσα στιγμή (για Firefox): πληκτρολογούμε στην γκουγκλόμπαρα αυτό που θέλουμε και πατάμε Control + βελάκι πάνω/κάτω για να την επιλέξουμε από την λίστα των μηχανών αναζήτησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Αλλαγές δεν έγιναν μόνο στον γκούγκλη. Είδατε το νέο λουκ της βίκης;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2010)

Πάντα με φτιάχνουν αυτά τα μικρά που ανακαλύπτω κάθε τρεις και λίγο στη Βικιπαίδεια:


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Αυτό θα πει ξένος δάκτυλος! 
Πάντως, έξυπνη κίνηση να κάνει την κασκαρίκα του στο hover text.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Αυτό θα πει ξένος δάκτυλος!
> Πάντως, έξυπνη κίνηση να κάνει την κασκαρίκα του στο hover text.


Εξηγήστε, παρακαλώ, και στους λιγότερο έξυπνους


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Άλεξ, πρόσεξε τι γράφει στο "συννεφάκι" πάνω στον χάρτη, στην εικόνα που ανάρτησε ο Ζαζ:
Map of the United States with Oklahoma, *texases bitch*, highlighted 
και πιες έναν καφέ να στανιάρεις. Εγώ είμαι στον δεύτερο, φρέσκος. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2010)

Επειδή ο χάρτης ήταν πολύ μεγάλος, έπρεπε να τραβήξω την εικόνα προς τα δεξιά, αλλά δεν το είδα. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν κάτι μέσα στο κείμενο που έβλεπα στη μισή εικόνα. Κάτι σαν ημιανοψία, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2010)

daeman said:


> Τέλος, επίσης ενδιαφέρον είναι αυτό εδώ: How To Make Your Own Books From Wikipedia.
> 
> Αν γνωρίζετε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους χρήσης και αξιοποίησης της Wikipedia ή "άλλα κόλπα", κοπιάστε!


Ορίστε λοιπόν η σημερινή μου «ανακάλυψη»: Wikipedia Books!



> A Wikipedia Book is a collection of Wikipedia articles that can be easily saved, rendered electronically in PDF or OpenDocument format, or ordered as a printed book.



Ο κατάλογος με τα έτοιμα περιέχει ήδη 1365 βιβλία.

Πάρτε και μια ιδέα πώς μπορεί να είναι ένα βιβλίο που μπορείτε να παραγγείλετε: Η Σχολή του Μονάχου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2010)

Η σημερινή ανακάλυψη από την αγγλική γουίκη αξίζει (τουλάχιστον) ένα χαμόγελο:

The ditto mark (〃) is a typographic symbol indicating that the word(s) or figure(s) below which it is placed are to be repeated. [...]

[...]The word _ditto _comes from the Tuscan language, where it is the past participle of the verb dire (to say), with the meaning of "said", as in the locution "the said story". The first recorded use of _ditto _with this meaning in English occurs in 1625. [...]

The word _dittography_, the unintentional repetition of letters or words, also has ditto in its composition.​
Παρακαλώ;;; 

Και για του λόγου το αληθές:






Και ναι, ο νικέλ έχει δίκιο, η γραμμή εργασιών είναι ακόμα πιο πρακτική στο πλάι... :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2011)

*

*​*Πρόσκληση για τη δημιουργία Δικτύου Υποστηρικτών της Ελληνικής Wikipedia*​Το 2011 συμπληρώνονται 10 χρόνια από την δημιουργία της διαδικτυακής εγκυκλοπαίδειας Wikipedia και 260 χρόνια από την έκδοση της Εγκυκλοπαίδειας – “Encyclopédie” των Ντιντερό και Νταλαμπέρ, της μεγάλης προσπάθειας για την δημιουργία ενός συλλογικού έργου αναφοράς για την διάδοση της γνώσης και των ιδεών του διαφωτισμού.
Σήμερα, η Wikipedia, η σύγχρονη ενσάρκωση της Εγκυκλοπαίδειας στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου, του ανοικτού περιεχομένου και των διαδικτυακών συλλογικοτήτων, έχει κάνει εφικτό τον στόχο της πρόσβασης στην γνώση για το σύνολο της ανθρωπότητας ενσαρκώνοντας τον διαρκή στόχο που έθεσε και η πρώτη “Encyclopédie”. Για να γίνει αυτός εφικτός και στην Ελλάδα, χρειάζεται να κινητοποιηθούν οι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών, η εκπαιδευτική και ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, οι ερασιτέχνες, οι φοιτητές, οι μαθητές, για να εμπλουτίσουν την Wikipedia με περιεχόμενο στα ελληνικά και να την καταστήσουν ουσιαστικό εργαλείο για την εκπαίδευση και την καθημερινή ζωή.
Για την επίτευξη του εμπλουτισμού και της διεύρυνσης της χρήσης της Wikipedia στα ελληνικά, το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ) σε συνεργασία με την Εταιρεία Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού / Λογισμικού Ανοικτού Κώδικα (ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ) και το Εθνικό Κέντρο Τεκμηρίωσης (ΕΚΤ), απευθύνουν πρόσκληση σε *προσωπικότητες και φορείς* από τον χώρο της Επιστήμης, των Τεχνών και των Γραμμάτων, της Εκπαίδευσης, των Πανεπιστημίων, της Έρευνας, των Μουσείων, των Βιβλιοθηκών, της Αυτοδιοίκησης και άλλων συναφών χώρων, για τη δημιουργία ενός *Δικτύου Υποστηρικτών* της Ελληνικής Wikipedia.


To *Δίκτυο Υποστηρικτών* θα επιτελέσει τους παρακάτω στόχους:

*Υποστήριξη* της πρωτοβουλίας, υιοθετώντας τον στόχο της διεύρυνσης του περιεχομένου υψηλής ποιότητας της Ελληνικής Wikipedia.
*Διοργάνωση τοπικών ή/και θεματικών εκδηλώσεων και δράσεων*. Σκοπός είναι η κινητοποίηση κοινοτήτων και δικτύων στον χώρο του πολιτισμού, της εκπαίδευσης και της επιστήμης, για την ευαισθητοποίηση τους στην επαύξηση του περιεχομένου της Ελληνικής Wikipedia, αλλά και στον εμπλουτισμό της με περιεχόμενο υψηλής ποιότητας που είναι ήδη διαθέσιμο διαδικτυακά από άλλες ανοικτές πηγές. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό θα οργανωθούν *σεμινάριο/workshop* για την χρήση και τον εμπλουτισμό της Wikipedia στα Ελληνικά και την αξιοποίησή της στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία.
Στο δίκτυο υποστηρικτών της Ελληνικής Wikipedia θα υπάρχει και ο θεσμός του *Πρεσβευτή* της δράσης, προσωπικότητες με κύρος στον χώρο δραστηριοποίησης τους και με δυνατότητα κινητοποίησης μεγάλου αριθμού ενεργών υποστηρικτών και ευρείας δημοσιοποίησης της πρωτοβουλίας.
Το ΕΔΕΤ και η ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ θα διαθέσουν στο Δίκτυο Υποστηρικτών της ελληνικής Wikipedia το απαραίτητο υλικό δημοσιότητας, εκπαιδευτικό ηλεκτρονικό και έντυπο υλικό που απαιτείται, ενώ θα παράσχει τον διαδικτυακό τόπο και τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία για την προβολή και την υποστήριξη της πρωτοβουλίας, αλλά και των αντίστοιχων ατομικών και συλλογικών δραστηριοτήτων.
Οσοι επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν στο Δίκτυο Υποστηρικτών της ελληνικής Wikipedia, καθώς και οι φορείς που επιθυμούν να οργανώσουν *σεμινάριο/workshop* για την χρήση και τον εμπλουτισμό της Wikipedia στα Ελληνικά, μπορούν να το δηλώσουν στη διεύθυνση mywikipedia.gr.




 ​Πηγή: http://mywikipedia.ellak.gr/

Η σχετική παρουσίαση του Γ. Γιανναράκη, συντονιστή της δράσης MyWikipedia, από το TEDx Athens που διοργανώθηκε τον Νοέμβριο στην Αθήνα:




 
και η γουστόζικη διαφήμιση του TEDx Athens:




 
Αποκεντρωθείτε, μας έλεγαν. Μαζί με τα ξερά όμως, τα μύρια κακά της πρωτεύουσας, χάνουμε και τα χλωρά, 
ό,τι καλό γίνεται στο κέντρο της υδροκέφαλης Ελλάδας. Πάλι καλά που έχουμε και το διαδίκτυο.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Διαβάστε γιατί


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Αύριο θα είναι κλειστή η (αγγλική) Wikipedia, συμμετέχοντας στη διαμαρτυρία, οπότε θα κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας με το cache του Google.

Πόσο αστείο που ο ένας νόμος λέγεται Σόπα (Stop Online Piracy Act) και ο άλλος Πίπα (Protect Intellectual Property Act). Το YouTube, που φιλοξενεί πια ολόκληρους δίσκους και ολόκληρες ταινίες, απειλείται με κλείσιμο. Αν περάσει ο νόμος.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας ελεύθερα, όχι να στερηθούμε όλοι πολύτιμες πηγές - και συλλογικά ανεκτίμητο πλούτο - επειδή έτσι (νομίζουν οι ίδιοι πως) θα κάνουν δουλειά οι μεγάλοι αδικοδικαιούχοι.

- Σώπα, και φαίνεται πως δεν περνάει στη Βουλή.
- Ναι, αλλά στη Γερουσία μας ετοιμάζουνε την πίπα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

*Η αγγλική Wikipedia κατεβάζει ρολά για 24 ώρες διαμαρτυρόμενη*

Θα το έχετε μάθει, αλλά καλό είναι να καταγραφεί και σε τούτο το φόρουμ, για την ιστορία:

Today, the Wikipedia community announced its decision to black out the English-language Wikipedia for 24 hours, worldwide, beginning at 05:00 UTC on Wednesday, January 18 (you can read the statement from the Wikimedia Foundation here). The blackout is a protest against proposed legislation in the United States — the Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA) in the U.S. House of Representatives, and the PROTECT IP Act (PIPA) in the U.S. Senate — that, if passed, would seriously damage the free and open Internet, including Wikipedia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2012)

:) Πριν από σας, για σας: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4472


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2012)

Α! Ε, καλά το φαντάστηκα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Απόσπασμα από τη συνέντευξη του Wales στο CNN:

Wales: Within our community we're very strong defenders of copyright. We have very strict rules about obeying copyright and we don't link to materials that we know to be copyright infringement. That isn't really the issue. The other side will try to paint this as anybody who's opposed to this must be making money off of piracy or be in favor of piracy. That isn't true. The issue here is that this law is very badly written, very broadly overreaching and, in at least the Senate version, *would include the creation of a DNS (domain name system) blocking regime that's technically identical to the one that's used by China*. I don't think that's the right way the U.S. needs to go in taking a leadership role on the Internet.
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/01/17/tech/web/wikipedia-sopa-blackout-qa/index.html?hpt=hp_bn1


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Δεν θα υποστηρίξει το νομοσχέδιο SOPA ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα , λέει η Καθημερινή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2012)

Ναι, και τον έβρισε ο Μέρντοκ (βλ. τη συνέντευξη του Wales). Εντωμεταξύ:

SOPA και πάρε μου μια PIPA


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι οι μανιώδεις θα την ξέρουν, αλλά εγώ ανακάλυψα την Wikipeetia μόλις χτες, όταν πήγα να κάνω αναζήτηση και λαθοπληκρολόγησα. Το λήμμα για την Ελλάδα ξεκινάει
_Gerece (; , ''Eláda'', ; , ''Helás'', ), allso known as Helas adn offically teh Helenic Repubic (Ελληνική Δημοκρατία, ''Elīnikī́ Dīmokratía'', ), is a ocuntry iin southeastirn Europe, situated on teh sourthern eend of teh Balken Peninnsula._


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 9, 2012)

An open letter to Wikipedia by Philip Roth.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> An open letter to Wikipedia by Philip Roth.



Αφ΄ενός εν πολλοίς μού φαίνονται ψιλοψέματα αυτά που λέει ο συγγραφέας, αφ' ετέρου δεν έχει ιδέα πώς δουλεύει η wikipedia και το ότι τού φαίνεται παράλογο το όλο θέμα έχει να κάνει με το πόσο νυχτωμένος είναι σε σχέση με την τεχνολογία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλά κρασιά και καληνύχτα. Μάθετε πρώτα πώς να χρησιμοποιείτε -και γιατί- τα νέα μέσα και μετά αρχίστε να δημοσιεύετε ανοιχτά γράμματα και μπαρμπούτσαλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Στα σχόλια φιλοξενείται η παρακάτω εξήγηση για τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η Wikipedia, και για αυτό που φαίνεται σαν παραλογισμός σε πρώτη ματιά. Ωστόσο, με την ευκαιρία αυτή μάθαμε μερικές λεπτομέρειες για την ιστορία που ενέπνευσε το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του Ροθ (ο οποίος δεν αξίζει την επιθετική έκρηξή σου — θα του μιλούσες έτσι αν τον είχες μπροστά σου;).


While I understand your frustration, as a writer, surely you understand the importance of secondary sources when it comes to disputed information? Imagine that I wrote a book. In this book I claim to be the true King of the United Kingdom. Would you take me for my word, or would you require that independent historians and genealogists confirm my claim first before republishing it elsewhere? Furthermore, given the open nature of Wikipedia as a volunteer community, there is virtually no way of confirming the identity of any one user. Let me give an example of a hypothetical article about a famous man named Bob. What if one day, a user suddenly edits most of Bob's article claiming to be Bob himself. Changing numerous facts taken from other sources, claiming that these were simply wrong. Should Wikipedia just throw in the towel and say, "oh! This guy says he's Bob, so it must be true!"? What if later on, the real Bob comes across it and sues Wikipedia? That's why it's important for the information to be VERIFIABLE elsewhere. Anyone, especially the reader, must be able to verify the information on their own. Primary sources are acceptable for noncontentious information, but even then primary sources need to be accessible, to be PUBLISHED. And lastly, like most people, you seem to misunderstand how Wikipedia works. Wikipedia is edited almost completely by hundreds of thousands of volunteers from all over the world. They do this thankless job for the desire to build a compendium of information accessible by anyone from anywhere. Except for the handful of Wikimedia Foundation employees who mostly concern themselves with the programming and fund-raising end, all of the other users do this for FREE. None of them are getting paid. It's perhaps one of the largest volunteer undertakings ever, and while it might not work as well as it should in some circumstances, for the most part it works in delivering information to people who might not have access to it for whatever reason. There are also no "official interlocutors". There are "Wikipedia Administrators", but these are simply users with additional tools, they hold no authority over any other user, including you. In fact, a more accurate term for them would be "janitors" or "maintenance workers", as that is what they usually do. Every user, however have to follow the policies of Wikipedia that were designed to protect YOU, the subject. That "Administrator" was merely pointing out the policy, not giving a ruling. It's unfair and dispiriting how so few people truly understand the nature of the project, content in believing the media hysteria every time an article gets it wrong. The comment by Quixote2 for example, sounds like a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> (ο οποίος δεν αξίζει την επιθετική έκρηξή σου — θα του μιλούσες έτσι αν τον είχες μπροστά σου;).



Μπορεί ναι. Ύστερα όμως εγώ δεν φημίζομαι για την νηφάλια* αντιμετώπισή μου απέναντι σε άκριτες αποκρίσεις. Μπορεί όμως και όχι· δεν θέλω να πω ψέματα για κάτι που δεν μπορώ να ξέρω.



* και κυριολεκτικά, αφού πιο πριν είχα πάει για κάτι τσίπουρα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Πάντως τώρα θα μπορούν να γράψουν στη Βίκι αυτό που λέει ο Ροθ με πηγή το γράμμα του στην εφημερίδα :lol:
Γενικά πάντως, είναι λίγο σουρεαλιστικό να λες ότι εμπνεύστηκες από το Χ και να σου λένε όχι, πρέπει να το βεβαιώσουν τρίτοι.


----------



## Irini (Sep 10, 2012)

Καλά η απάντησή τους δεν είναι και τόσο αποστομωτική.
α) 'Αλλο το να υποστηρίζω πως είμαι η Κλεοπάτρα της Αιγύπτου άλλο να πω ότι την έμπνευση για το διήγημα μου την έδωσε ένα σκουριασμένο παξιμάδι. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται εξήγηση αυτό.
β) Έστω ότι κάποιος λέει πως είναι ο αληθινός βασιλιάς του Η.Β. Στη σελίδα που θα μιλάει για το βιβλίο του, ΔΕΝ θα πούμε ότι δεν λέει πως είναι βασιλιάς, το πολύ στο τμήμα κριτικής να αναφέρουμε ότι είτε δεν έχει στοιχεία να το υποστηρίξει είτε ότι τα στοιχεία του μπάζουν από παντού, άντε ότι του χρειάζεται ένα ανάποδο πουκάμισο. 
γ) Τι σχέση έχει ο εθελοντικός χαρακτήρας της συμμετοχής στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Εθελοντικά ή όχι έχουν κάποιες αρμοδιότητες. Αν το θέμα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο γι' αυτόν ή πέρα των αρμοδιοτήτων του ας ρώταγε κάποιον άλλο.
δ) Όταν κάποιος σου λέει "είμαι ο τάδε" ή "εκπροσωπώ τον τάδε", φυσικά δεν έχεις λόγο να τον πιστέψεις. Αυτό που κάνεις είναι να ζητήσεις αποδείξεις.
ε) Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο για το οποίο πρέπει ο οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να διορθωθεί κάτι τόσο προσωπικό να καταλάβει τους χίλιους δυο κανόνες του Wikipedia ή να μείνει απαθής όταν κάποιος, καλοπροαίρετα αν θέλετε, μένει στο γράμμα του νόμου κι αφήνει το πνεύμα να κάνει παρέα στην κοινή λογική σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν απ' αυτό που κατοικεί ο ίδιος.
Η τράπεζά μου έκανε λάθος στο όνομά μου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο, μου είπαν πού πρέπει να απευθυνθώ κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το ζήτημα λύθηκε και μέχρι τέλους δεν είχα ιδέα πώς δουλεύει το σύστημα. Ούτε και είχα τέτοια υποχρέωση.

Ουφ! Κουράστηκα. Τέλος πάντων. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την Wikipedia (αν και φυσικά, για ότι με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά ψάχνω αλλού για να είμαι βέβαιη για την ορθότητα των πληροφοριών) αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με την αμυντική στάση πολλών μελών (δες talk page του Human Stain). Πες ένα "Whoops! Sorry! Won't happen again" και τελειώσαμε. Λάθη είμαστε ανθρώπους κάνουμε σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

Irini said:


> Η τράπεζά μου έκανε λάθος στο όνομά μου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο, μου είπαν πού πρέπει να απευθυνθώ κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το ζήτημα λύθηκε και μέχρι τέλους δεν είχα ιδέα πώς δουλεύει το σύστημα. Ούτε και είχα τέτοια υποχρέωση.



Η τράπεζά σου δεν είναι η Wikipedia και δεν έχουν ίδια -ούτε καν παρόμοια- συστήματα επαλήθευσης ταυτότητας. Κι εγώ μπορώ να μπω στην Wikipedia ως Dan Brown και να αρχίσω να αλλάζω πράγματα στα άρθρα του. Αντί για ανοιχτά γράμματα, φιγούρες και βλακείες, μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τον εκδοτικό σου οίκο να στείλει ένα email στα κεντρικά του οργανισμού.

Και ναι, όταν κατηγορείς τον τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός συστήματος ή έστω απλά απορείς, οφείλεις να γνωρίζεις ποιος είναι αυτός ο τρόπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να συζητήσουμε για τις μεθόδους και τις πρακτικές της Wikipedia, πολλές από τις οποίες δεν κατανοούμε καν γιατί έχουν θεσπιστεί. (Δείτε π.χ. τα άρθρα Conflict of interest editing on Wikipedia, Reliability of Wikipedia.) Στο πρώτο, μάλιστα, υπάρχει περιγραφή του σκανδάλου από τις παρεμβάσεις του ίδιου του Wales στη βιογραφία του.) Όπως διάβασα πάντως, κάπου στα σχόλια, και ο χειριστής της Wikipedia θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο ευγενικός σε έναν νέο χρήστη (σύμφωνα με τον σχολιαστή, υπάρχουν σχετικές οδηγίες και γι' αυτό).

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει αυτό:


Irini said:


> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την Wikipedia (αν και φυσικά, για ότι με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά ψάχνω αλλού για να είμαι βέβαιη για την ορθότητα των πληροφοριών) [...]



Ειρήνη, σου έχει τύχει πραγματικά να εντοπίσεις κάποια σημαντική ανακρίβεια; Δεν εννοώ τις ανορθογραφίες και αστοχίες κ.λπ. που υπάρχουν πολλά στην ελληνική βίκη, αλλά σε κάποιο, ακόμη και δύσκολο (αλλά όχι τρελά εξειδικευμένο) θέμα στην αγγλική βίκη;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 10, 2012)

Ίσως το ζουμί στην περίπτωση του Ροθ είναι άλλο. Ο συγγραφέας διατυπώνει επώνυμα μία ένσταση για μία παρατυπία που έγινε ανώνυμα και που (κατά τη δική του άποψη) ζημιώνει τον ίδιο και το έργο του, και καταλήγει να τρώει κράξιμο στο διαδίκτυο από χρήστες με ψευδώνυμα :cheek: Μ' άλλα λόγια, η δημοκρατία του διαδικτύου στα καλύτερα της.

Σ' ότι αφορά τη Wikipedia σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, η απάντηση των συντελεστών της μου φάνηκε επιεικώς απαράδεκτη. Αν το μοντέλο σου αποδεδειγμένα μπάζει, είναι τουλάχιστον παραπλανητικό να επικαλείσαι αδυναμία πιστοποίησης των πηγών (αν δεν είναι ο συγγραφέας πηγή για το ίδιο του το έργο, ποιός είναι; Ο κριτικός λογοτεχνίας; ;)) και τελικά να ρίχνεις το φταίξιμο σ' εκείνον που διατυπώνει την ένσταση. Πόσο μάλλον όταν περιγράφοντας το μοντέλο, του λες συγκαλυμμένα ότι χάρη του κάνεις που ασχολείσαι μαζί του.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

@ Irini (#32) & Cadmian (#35):
+1000

ΥΓ Μόνο εγώ ενοχλούμαι από αυτή την έπαρση των βικιπαιδιστών στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Νταξ, είπαμε, έχει αναντίρρητα κάποια χρησιμότητα η Β/Π αλλά κάποιοι δείχνουν να την έχουν δει οι εκπρόσωποι της Γνώσης επί της Γης. Υπάρχει μια σπουδαία αρετή που ονομάζεται «διάκριση», κι εδώ την βλέπω να λείπει τραγικά απ' τους βικιπαιδιστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Πώς μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο συγγραφέας είναι πάντα και ανεπιφύλακτα η απόλυτη πηγή για το έργο του; Έχει δημοσιεύσει σχόλια και επεξηγήσεις όπως αυτά που έγραψε τώρα στην ανοιχτή του επιστολή; Πώς θα αποφύγουμε τότε το φαινόμενο να βγαίνει το 2050 ένας πετυχημένος συγγραφέας και να εξηγεί σε μια καρέκλα σε κάποιο κομματικό συνέδριο: Το πρότυπό μου για το αστυνομικό μου έργο «Η καλύβα του μπάρμπα Θωμά στον 21ο αιώνα» ήταν ο Ομπάμα και η κυβέρνησή του, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούσα να το πω τότε φάτσα-κάρτα, είχα βάλει για πρόεδρο στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αυστραλασίας μια κοντή ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα με περουβιανή καταγωγή;

Προφανώς συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πιάνεις τον συγγραφέα από τη μούρη. Κάπου θα υπάρχει και κάποια οδηγία παρεμβάσεων μετά από ανάλογες διαμαρτυρίες και δεν αποκλείω κάποιος, κάπου, να μην τις ακολούθησε σωστά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Άσε που θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν λύσει απλούστατα γράφοντας «σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο το συγγραφέα [παραπομπή], μπλαμπλαμπλα».


----------



## rogne (Sep 10, 2012)

Αν δεν χάνω κάτι, στην απάντηση που παρέθεσε νωρίτερα ο nickel λέγεται ότι α) η γουίκι δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει πρωτογενείς πηγές, δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να ξέρει αν κάποιος που επικοινωνεί κατ' ιδίαν μαζί της είναι όντως αυτός που ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι, γι' αυτό και β) ακόμα και οι πρωτογενείς πηγές πρέπει να γίνονται κατά κάποιον τρόπο δευτερογενείς, δηλαδή να υπάρχουν δημοσιευμένες κάπου, ενώ συγχρόνως γ) "επίσημοι διαχειριστές" της γουίκι δεν υπάρχουν, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και αρμοδιότητα κανενός να παίρνει αποφάσεις επί της ακολουθούμενης πολιτικής. Τι έκανε λάθος η γουίκι; Με το που έγραψε την ανοιχτή επιστολή ο Ροθ (δηλαδή αμέσως μόλις η πηγή έγινε δημόσια), το λήμμα συμπληρώθηκε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> @ Irini (#32) & Cadmian (#35):
> +1000
> 
> ΥΓ Μόνο εγώ ενοχλούμαι από αυτή την έπαρση των βικιπαιδιστών στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Νταξ, είπαμε, έχει αναντίρρητα κάποια χρησιμότητα η Β/Π αλλά κάποιοι δείχνουν να την έχουν δει οι εκπρόσωποι της Γνώσης επί της Γης. Υπάρχει μια σπουδαία αρετή που ονομάζεται «διάκριση», κι εδώ την βλέπω να λείπει τραγικά απ' τους βικιπαιδιστές.



Όχι, ενοχλούνται και οι άλλοι, όπως βλέπεις. Εγώ ενοχλούμαι από την έπαρση του βικιπαιδιστή σε άλλα θέματα. Εδώ έχει δίκιο.



Palavra said:


> Άσε που θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν λύσει απλούστατα γράφοντας «σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο το συγγραφέα [παραπομπή], μπλαμπλαμπλα».



Ποια παραπομπή; Αφού ο συγγραφέας δεν είχε δημοσιεύσει τίποτα τέτοιο, πουθενά.



Cadmian said:


> Ίσως το ζουμί στην περίπτωση του Ροθ είναι άλλο. Ο συγγραφέας διατυπώνει επώνυμα μία ένσταση για μία παρατυπία που έγινε ανώνυμα και που (κατά τη δική του άποψη) ζημιώνει τον ίδιο και το έργο του, και καταλήγει να τρώει κράξιμο στο διαδίκτυο από χρήστες με ψευδώνυμα :cheek: Μ' άλλα λόγια, η δημοκρατία του διαδικτύου στα καλύτερα της.



Λάθος. Διατυπώνει μια ένσταση ανώνυμα και τρώει κράξιμο από άλλους ανώνυμους. Το όνομα λογαριασμού δεν είναι καθόλου απόδειξη του πραγματικού ονόματος. Και στο παρελθόν η Wikipedia είχε αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα κάποιος χρήστης να συνδέεται ως επώνυμος και να αλλάζει κατά το δοκούν άρθρα, πράγμα που αποδείχτηκε πολλές φορές πλαστοπροσωπία. Γιατί τρόπος εξακρίβωσης προσωπικότητας δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και στο παρελθόν η Wikipedia είχε αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα κάποιος χρήστης να συνδέεται ως επώνυμος και να αλλάζει κατά το δοκούν άρθρα,* πράγμα που αποδείχτηκε πολλές φορές πλαστοπροσωπία*. *Γιατί τρόπος εξακρίβωσης προσωπικότητας δεν υπάρχει*.


Τελικά υπάρχει, ή δεν υπάρχει;


----------



## rogne (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τελικά υπάρχει, ή δεν υπάρχει;



Προφανώς υπάρχει _αφού _γίνει η πατάτα, αλλά όχι πριν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τελικά υπάρχει, ή δεν υπάρχει;



Αν γραφτεί κάτι που είναι ψέματα, φυσικά και υπάρχει. Κάποιος θα το καταλάβει, μπορεί να εμφανιστεί και δεύτερο πρόσωπο με το ίδιο όνομα κι εκεί πια γίνεται φανερό. Το θέμα είναι να αποφευχθεί να γραφτεί κάτι που είναι ψέματα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Δηλαδή, πρώτα λες ότι το ενυπόγραφο άρθρο του Ροθ είναι ανώνυμο και ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος εξακρίβωσης της ταυτότητας του χρήστη:


Hellegennes said:


> Λάθος. Διατυπώνει μια ένσταση ανώνυμα και τρώει κράξιμο από άλλους ανώνυμους. Το όνομα λογαριασμού δεν είναι καθόλου απόδειξη του πραγματικού ονόματος. Και στο παρελθόν η Wikipedia είχε αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα κάποιος χρήστης να συνδέεται ως επώνυμος και να αλλάζει κατά το δοκούν άρθρα, πράγμα που αποδείχτηκε πολλές φορές πλαστοπροσωπία. Γιατί τρόπος εξακρίβωσης προσωπικότητας δεν υπάρχει.


Μετά λες ότι υπάρχει τρόπος εξακρίβωσης της ταυτότητας, και τελικά καταλήγεις ότι:


Hellegennes said:


> Το θέμα είναι να αποφευχθεί να γραφτεί κάτι που είναι ψέματα.


που ωστόσο δεν εξαρτάται από την ταυτότητα του γράφοντος, διότι ψέματα γράφονται και επωνύμως. Πράγμα που με φέρνει στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα: πού θα ήταν το πρόβλημα να ζητήσουν από τον εκπρόσωπο του Ροθ κάτι γραπτό και να το παραθέσουν με την ένδειξη «σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο το συγγραφέα» κτλ;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 10, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως δεν μίλαγα για το ξύλο εντός της γουϊκικοινότητας. Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα γιατί σκιτσογράφος δεν είμαι, κι απο'κεί και πέρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή, πρώτα λες ότι το ενυπόγραφο άρθρο του Ροθ είναι ανώνυμο και ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος εξακρίβωσης της ταυτότητας του χρήστη



Λάθος κάνεις. Δεν διάβασες σωστά τι έγραψα. Η παρέμβασή του ήταν ανώνυμη, το ανοιχτό γράμμα, που ήταν επώνυμο, χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατόπιν σαν δευτερογενής πηγή και πλέον αναφέρεται στο εν λόγω άρθρο της Wiki.



Palavra said:


> Μετά λες ότι υπάρχει τρόπος εξακρίβωσης της ταυτότητας.



Πάλι όχι. Υπάρχει τρόπος να διαπιστωθεί, κατόπιν δημοσίευσης, ότι αυτό που αναφέρεται δεν είναι αλήθεια και ότι η υποτιθέμενη πρωτογενής πηγή είναι πλαστή. Αν είναι να διαπιστωθεί διά της επαλήθευσης, τρέχα-γύρευε. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να διαπιστωθεί ότι η πρωτογενής πηγή είναι στ' αλήθεια πρωτογενής, πριν γίνει η δημοσίευση στο άρθρο. Κι έτσι το μέσο χάνει την αξιοπιστία του.

Αν μπω στην Wikipedia σαν David Mitchell και πάω στο Linking themes και προσθέσω διάφορες σκέψεις του συγγραφέα, θα διαπιστωθεί ότι δεν είμαι ο David Mitchell, αλλά στο μεταξύ το ψέμα θα υπάρχει εκεί μέχρι να το ανακαλύψει κάποιος. Αν ο τρόπος που γίνεται η επεξεργασία ενός άρθρου θέλετε να είναι αυτός, όπου δεν είσαι ποτέ σίγουρος για κάποια πληροφορία αν δεν αποδειχτεί εκ των υστέρων έγκυρη, τι να σας πω... υποτίθεται ότι ο λόγος που διατηρούνται βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές είναι για να υπάρχει αξιοπιστία στην αναμετάδοση πληροφορίας, κάτι που οι τυπωμένες εγκυκλοπαίδειες σπάνια κάνουν.


----------



## Irini (Sep 11, 2012)

Σόρυ για την καθυστέρηση σε απευθείας ερώτηση αλλά η αϋπνία με κάνει τόσο στριμμένο άντερο που αποφεύγω τους πάντες έκτος απ' τον αντρούλη μου.

Αν έχω εντοπίσει σημαντική ανακρίβεια; Τσου. Πώς άλλωστε εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποιώ την Wikipedia για μελέτη; Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Έστω ότι κάποιος γράφει μια μπαρούφα (παραδείγματα μπορεί να βρει κανείς με απλή γκουγκλιά). Κάποια στιγμή θα διορθωθεί. Και πού ξέρω εγώ ότι δεν ανέτρεξα στην Wiki προτού διορθωθεί η πατάτα; 
Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα την υπόθεση Paul Revere και Palin. Για όσους δεν την ξέρουν, η Palin έκανε μια γκάφα και οι οπαδοί της έτρεξαν να αλλοιώσουν το άρθρο της wiki ώστε να αντικατοπτρίζει την γκάφα της. Η κοινότητα αντέδρασε αστραπιαία, η αλλαγές αναστράφηκαν επανειλημμένα και γρήγορα και κάποια στιγμή μέχρι που κλείδωσαν προσωρινά το άρθρο. Ο λόγος που αναφέρομαι σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι η αστραπιαία όπως ανέφερα αντίδραση. Η καλύτερη δηλαδή των περιπτώσεων. Και πες ότι δεν ήξερα τι έκανε ο Revere και πάω στο άρθρο στο ενδιάμεσο. Τι, πρέπει να ξανατσεκάρω να σιγουρευτώ ότι κάποιος καρατσέκαρε τις πληροφορίες και ουπς, αυτό που διάβασα προηγουμένως ήταν λάθος;

Ελληγενή, διαφωνώ ότι πρέπει να γνωρίζει κανείς πώς λειτουργεί ένας οργανισμός που κάνει λάθος κλπ κλπ αλλά φοβάμαι την περαιτέρω εκτροπή του νήματος. ΠΜ;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2012)

Εκτρέψτε ελεύθερα, θα σας αυτονομήσουμε :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Irini said:


> Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα την υπόθεση Paul Revere και Palin. Για όσους δεν την ξέρουν, η Palin έκανε μια γκάφα και οι οπαδοί της έτρεξαν να αλλοιώσουν το άρθρο της wiki ώστε να αντικατοπτρίζει την γκάφα της.


Καλημέρα. Διευκρίνιση ζητώ: Μήπως εννοείς «ώστε να μην αντικατοπτρίζει»;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Διευκρίνιση ζητώ: Μήπως εννοείς «ώστε να μην αντικατοπτρίζει»;



It was only a matter of time!
Last week, Sarah Palin graced us all with her fascinating re-interpretation of what happened during Paul Revere's midnight ride, which apparently involved ringing bells and "warning the British," and we realized that we weren't sure what we were more afraid of: the fact that she will most likely run for President or the fact that there are many people who would actually vote for her!
Unfortunately, the former Governor of Alaska's supporters are already hard at work proving our speculation right, because they've apparently flooded Wikipedia page of Paul Revere, and are attempting to RE-WRITE history so Miz Palin's version of events is accurate!
Ha!
Check out the discussion between the website's editors and Palin fans:

http://perezhilton.com/2011-06-06-p...evere-with-her-version-of-events#.UE7-JrLN9dk


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.newser.com/story/120321/...kipedia-page-to-match-her-interpretation.html


----------



## Irini (Sep 11, 2012)

Παλάβρα, καλά, αν οι ποδέλοιποι θέλουν να το φρακάρουμε το θέμα 

Nickel, Εννοούσα "ώστε να συμφωνεί με την γκάφα της". Πρώτος καφές της ημέρας, μάλλον δεν ήμουν σαφής (τουλάχιστον για αυτή την ασάφεια έχω καλή δικαιολογία. Για τις άλλες σφυρίζω αδιάφορα.)


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 11, 2012)

Περί γουϊκιπέντιας: Υπάρχει κι άλλη μια περίπτωση πιο κοντά στα δικά μας για την ιστορία της Παναχαϊκής. Εδώ και η συζήτηση εντός της κοινότητας, το αν και κατά πόσο είναι ενδεικτική το αφήνω στην κρίση και στις γνώσεις όσων λημματογραφούν στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα υπόθεση, δεν την είχα ξανακούσει. Έχουν και οι ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες το Λερναίο τους :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Πάντως, αν δείτε τα κείμενα για τις γενικές αρχές της Wikipedia, αναγνωρίζουν ότι κυρίως στην αγγλική γλώσσα εγγυώνται τον όποιο έλεγχο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2012)

Irini said:


> Αν έχω εντοπίσει σημαντική ανακρίβεια; Τσου. Πώς άλλωστε εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποιώ την Wikipedia για μελέτη; Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Έστω ότι κάποιος γράφει μια μπαρούφα (παραδείγματα μπορεί να βρει κανείς με απλή γκουγκλιά). Κάποια στιγμή θα διορθωθεί. Και πού ξέρω εγώ ότι δεν ανέτρεξα στην Wiki προτού διορθωθεί η πατάτα;



Μα γι' αυτό ακριβώς οι κανόνες της Wiki απαιτούν citations για κάθε μη αυτονόητη δήλωση. Η δύναμη της wiki δεν είναι οι έγκυρες πληροφορίες της αλλά ότι είναι η μοναδική εγκυκλοπαίδεια που έχει τόσο εκτεταμένη βιβλιογραφία. Είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο εργαλείο γιατί μπορείς να δεις την σύνοψη ενός θέματος που σε ενδιαφέρει, με όλα τα βασικά στοιχεία συγκεντρωμένα σε έναν ιστότοπο ώστε να μην ψάχνεις δεξιά κι αριστέρα. Κι αν θέλεις να δεις αν μια συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία αληθεύει, δεν έχεις παρά να ελέγξεις την βιβλιογραφική αναφορά που την συνοδεύει· αν δεν, μπορείς να θεωρήσεις την δήλωση αμφιλεγόμενη.

Και επί τη ευκαιρία να πω ότι είναι μύθος ότι τα πανεπιστήμια δεν δέχονται την Wikipedia σαν πηγή. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν δέχονται καμμιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια, γιατί δεν είναι πρωτογενείς πηγές. Πολλά πανεπιστήμια θεωρούν την Wikipedia πιο αξιόπιστη από άλλες εγκυκλοπαίδειες, ακριβώς γιατί κανείς μπορεί να βρει βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και επί τη ευκαιρία να πω ότι είναι μύθος ότι τα πανεπιστήμια δεν δέχονται την Wikipedia σαν πηγή. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν δέχονται καμμιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια, γιατί δεν είναι πρωτογενείς πηγές. Πολλά πανεπιστήμια θεωρούν την Wikipedia πιο αξιόπιστη από άλλες εγκυκλοπαίδειες, ακριβώς γιατί κανείς μπορεί να βρει βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές.



Σ' αυτό κάνεις λάθος, εξειδικευμένες εγκυκλοπαίδειες (π.χ. _Encyclopaedia of Islam_, _Encyclopaedia Judaica_) είναι μια χαρά πηγές, με ενυπόγραφα άρθρα καρπό εντατικών ερευνών κλπ. Προσωπικά στους μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές συνιστώ κάθε φορά να αρχίζουν από εκεί (και με τις ανάλογες παραπομπές).

Σημείωσε πάντως ότι στα λινκ τσιτάρω τη βίκι. ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL. ΟΚ, κατανοητό, δεν γνώριζα την υπόθεση. Σκέφτομαι να πάω να σβήσω το μήνυμά μου, να μη φανεί η άγνοιά μου. (Αυτό λέγεται «do a Palin»;)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Πρόσφατα υποτίτλισα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την Πέιλιν. Τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά και επικίνδυνα όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ήθελαν/θέλουν αυτή τη γυναίκα στον Λευκό Οίκο ή έστω την ψηφίζουν για κυβερνήτη πολιτείας. Μόλις εξελέγη κυβερνήτης, άρχισε να πηγαίνει σε συσκέψεις στελεχών της πολιτείας, όπου όχι μόνο δεν είχε απολύτως τίποτα να συνεισφέρει, αλλά περνούσε την ώρα της στέλνοντας SMS.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Σ' αυτό κάνεις λάθος, εξειδικευμένες εγκυκλοπαίδειες (π.χ. _Encyclopaedia of Islam_, _Encyclopaedia Judaica_) είναι μια χαρά πηγές, με ενυπόγραφα άρθρα καρπό εντατικών ερευνών κλπ. Προσωπικά στους μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές συνιστώ κάθε φορά να αρχίζουν από εκεί (και με τις ανάλογες παραπομπές).



Δεν τις έχω υπόψη αυτές. Όμως εγώ αναφερόμουν σε γενικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Να αναφέρω σ' αυτό το σημείο ότι κάποια χρόνια πριν, το Nature -και όχι καμμιά κωλοφυλλάδα- έκανε blind peer review στην Wikipedia και την Britannica, σε ένα μεγάλο εύρος άρθρων. Το αποτέλεσμα; Στα 42 reviews, οι συντάκτες επισήμαναν 8 σοβαρά λάθη, εκ των οποίων 4 ανήκαν στην Wikipedia και 4 στην Britannica. Επίσης βρήκαν 162 παραλείψεις και μικρολάθη στην Wikipedia και 123 στην Britannica. Αυτό δείχνει ότι όχι μόνο οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες δεν είναι γενικά καλή πηγή για ειδική έρευνα αλλά και ότι η Wikipedia είναι του ίδιου επιπέδου με την Britannica (σημειώστε ότι αυτό το τεστ έχει κάποια χρόνια που έγινε, στην διάρκεια των οποίων η Wikipedia βελτιώθηκε δραματικά).

_ΥΓ: αν κάποιος συντονιστής έχει την ευγενή καλοσύνη, ίσως θα έπρεπε να μετακινήσει τις εκτός θέματος αναρτήσεις._


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σκέφτομαι να πάω να σβήσω το μήνυμά μου, να μη φανεί η άγνοιά μου. (Αυτό λέγεται «do a Palin»;)




Κι αν δεν λέγεται ήδη, είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα ν' αρχίσει.
Και μάλιστα θα πρότεινα τον τύπο _*Pull a Palin,*_ κατά το *pull a...* 
Κάνει και ωραία παρήχηση του P και του L 
(Κατά τις αρχικές λέξεις των προτάσεών μου, που κάνουν ωραία παρήχηση του κάπα)


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

> Μα γι' αυτό ακριβώς οι κανόνες της Wiki απαιτούν citations για κάθε μη αυτονόητη δήλωση.



Κι αν η βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή είναι κανένα βιβλίο της πλάκας ή κανέναν άρθρο της πλάκας; Και δεν έχεις τρόπο να το ελέγξεις; Και δεν μοιάζει αμφιλεγόμενο αλλά σοβαρό- σοβαρό;

Κοίτα, κι εγώ πριν τη Βίκι έψαχνα περισσότερο για πληροφορίες, αλλά δεν έχω χάσει τελείως την κριτική μου ικανότητα. Τι γίνεται όμως με τους άλλους;



> Και επί τη ευκαιρία να πω ότι είναι μύθος ότι τα πανεπιστήμια δεν δέχονται την Wikipedia σαν πηγή. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν δέχονται καμμιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια, γιατί δεν είναι πρωτογενείς πηγές.



Ό,τι πεις φίλε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _ΥΓ: αν κάποιος συντονιστής έχει την ευγενή καλοσύνη, ίσως θα έπρεπε να μετακινήσει τις εκτός θέματος αναρτήσεις._


Ολοκληρώθηκε η μετακίνηση από τα Εφήμερα στο νήμα της Wikipedia.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι αν η βιβλιογραφική παραπομπή είναι κανένα βιβλίο της πλάκας ή κανέναν άρθρο της πλάκας; Και δεν έχεις τρόπο να το ελέγξεις; Και δεν μοιάζει αμφιλεγόμενο αλλά σοβαρό- σοβαρό;



Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις αν η πρωτογενής πηγή είναι έγκυρη, τότε το πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι η Wikipedia γιατί αυτό θα σου προκύπτει ανεξαρτήτως πηγής πληροφόρησης. Δηλαδή σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις την ικανότητα διάκρισης αξιοπιστίας είτε γιατί δεν την διδάχτηκες είτε γιατί δεν την αξιοποιείς αρκετά ώστε να μην σκουριάσει.

Πολλές φορές συμβαίνει οι πηγές ενός άρθρου ή μιας συγκεκριμένης παραγράφου να είναι αμφίβολες κι αυτό σού δίνει την δυνατότητα να λάβεις την πληροφορία με ξάθε επιφύλαξη. Είτε η πηγή είναι κακή είτε καλή, είναι πλεονέκτημα. Αν δεν ξέρεις να αξιολογείς πηγές, δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά σημασία αν διαβάζεις Wikipedia ή Λιακόπουλο. Εκτός βέβαια κι αν δεν ξέρεις να αξιολογείς αλλά ενδιαφέρεσαι για την αξιοπιστία, οπότε κρεμιέσαι από την γνώμη τρίτων, που με κάποιον τρόπο ξέρεις ότι είναι ειδικοί και σκαμπάζουν από αξιολόγηση. Όπως ας πούμε... χμμμ... το Nature;


ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ δόκτωρ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Η επιβεβαίωση των όσων ανέφερε ο Hellegennes σχετικά με το δημοσίευμα του _Nature _είχε έρθει σε μένα πριν από καναδυό βδομάδες, όταν διάβασα στο βιβλίο _Κραυγή Ιχθύος_:
Η επιλογή της Βικιπαίδειας έγινε με βάση το γεγονός ότι αυτή είναι διαθέσιμη σε πολλές γλώσσες —καθώς και στα ελληνικά—, ανανεώνεται συνεχώς και, σε επιστημονικά θέματα, έχει την ίδια εγκυρότητα με την εγκυκλοπαίδεια _Britannica_ (βλέπε Gilles 2005).
*Gilles J* (2005) Special Report Internet encyclopaedias go head to head. _Nature _*438*: 900-901.​


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2013)

11 Weird and Wonderful Lists on Wikipedia, μέρος πρώτο και δεύτερο.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 27, 2013)

Wiki, λ. Stacey (Given name), 27/7/13:


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Still there. No one's noticed.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 27, 2013)

Τουλάχιστον να το πρόσεξε η ενδιαφερόμενη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2013)

Η πολιορκούμενη, μάλλον!


----------



## meidei (Jul 27, 2013)

Είναι 2 δευτερόλεπτα δουλειά ξέρετε. Κουμπάκι edit, πλήκτρο delete και μετά save page.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 27, 2013)

Γιατί μωρέ, κρίμα ήταν το παλικάρι απ' το Περού.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

Ξέρετε πώς γίνεται να εμφανίζεται μια μπαρούφα σ' ένα άρθρο της Wikipedia, αλλά όταν πατήσεις edit για να δεις το source text, αυτή η μπαρούφα να μην υπάρχει; 

Λέω γι' αυτό το άρθρο, http://www.wikiwand.com/en/London_Docklands, όπου βλέπουμε να υπάρχει μια μπαρούφα στην αρχή της παραγράφου Redevelopment.



Όταν πάμε όμως στο Edit, δεν υπάρχει η μπαρούφα.



Και μόλις έκανα refresh τη σελίδα, η μπαρούφα εξαφανίστηκε και από το άρθρο. Πώς γίνεται αυτό το φαινόμενο;


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 30, 2015)

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι το διόρθωνε κάποιος άλλος ταυτόχρονα με εσένα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

Απίστευτη σύμπτωση, λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον. Το ιστορικό των διορθώσεων της Wikipedia (εδώ) δεν δείχνει να έγινε τέτοια διόρθωση. 

Είναι πιθανό να πρόκειται για προσωρινή σφήνα σε ενδιάμεσο αρχείο που δημιουργείται για το Wikiwand ή αξιοποιείται απ' αυτό. Βλέπουμε ότι το Google το τσάκωσε στο wiki2.org (που αξιοποιεί τη Wikipedia χωρίς να έχει άλλη σχέση με αυτήν).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2015)

Δηλαδή το ότι εγώ είδα τη σελίδα και με το lollipop και χωρίς αυτό, μέσα σε 2-3 λεπτά, τι σημαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

Ότι το ίντερνετ, εκτός από τρολ, έχει και καλικαντζάρους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Offline Medical Encyclopedia by Wikipedia: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kiwix.kiwixcustomwikimed


----------



## Marinos (Jun 18, 2015)

Σύντομα, όλοι θα μπορούν να παραγγείλουν μια πλήρη, τυπωμένη έκδοση της Wikipedia. Οι αγοραστές, πάντως, θα χρειαστούν μισό εκατομμύρια δολάρια και μια μεγάλη, πολύ μεγάλη βιβλιοθήκη.

Η έντυπη Wikipedia, ένα πόνημα που καταλαμβάνει 7.600 τόμους των 700 σελίδων ο καθένας, ήταν ιδέα του Μάικλ Μάντιμπεργκ, ενός καλλιτέχνη στη Νέα Υόρκη, ο οποίος πέρασε τρία χρόνια αναπτύσσοντας το λογισμικό που σαρώνει τη διαδικτυακή εγκυκλοπαίδεια και φορμάρει το περιεχόμενό της σε εκτυπώσιμη μορφή.

Σήμερα Πέμπτη, ο Μάντιμπεργκ θα βρεθεί στην γκαλερί Denny του Μανχάταν για να εγκαινιάσει την έκθεσή του «From Aaaa! To ΖΖΖap!». Εκεί, θα πατήσει ένα κουμπί για να ανεβάσει τα 11 gigabyte της εγκυκλοπαίδειας στην υπηρεσία εκτύπωσης κατά παραγγελία Lulu.com.

Το ανέβασμα των συμπιεσμένων αρχείων θα απαιτήσει 11 με 14 μέρες, λέει ο καλλιτέχνης στους New York Times.

Κάθε τόμος θα είναι διαθέσιμος για αγορά στο Lulu.com στην τιμή των 80 δολαρίων. Ο δικτυακός τόπος θα εμφανίζει επίσης την επιλογή «Αγορά τώρα» για την πλήρη εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Το κόστος των 500.000 δολαρίων υπερβαίνει τη χωρητικότητα του καλαθιού αγορών, ο Μάντιμπεργκ όπως επέμεινε στην εμφάνιση του κουμπιού για συμβολικούς λόγους.

Οι πρώτοι 91 τόμοι της εγκυκλοπαίδειας είναι ο πίνακας περιεχομένων με τα 11,5 εκατομμύρια λήμματα της Wikipedia.

Ακολουθούν 500 τόμοι με λήμματα που ξεκινούν με τυπογραφικά σύμβολα: το πρώτο είναι το λήμμα για το θαυμαστικό «!», το δεύτερο είναι η σημείωση «!!» για τις εξαιρετικές κινήσεις στο σκάκι, και τρίτο έρχεται το «!!!», ένα συγκρότημα νεο-πανκ από την Καλιφόρνια που συνήθως προφέρεται «Τσικ τσικ τσικ».
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500005942


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Και ιδού το πρόβλημα καθε εγκυκλοπαίδειας. Ήδη κάποια άρθρα είναι ανεπίκαιρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2016)

*Wikipedia's longest-running fake page has been found after ten years*

Wikipedia editor Calamondin12 has found the longest-running hoax article in the online encyclopaedia's history.

The discovery was made in August that an entry about Jack Robichaux of New Orleans was incorrect - because the character himself has never existed.

The article, which was created in 2005, read:



> Jack Robichaux was a serial rapist in the 19th century, who plagued the township of New Orleans. Most of his victims were overweight females. He was a Creole, although police initially suspected that the assailant was black by his choice of victims. His talents as a jazz musician were praised throughout New Orleans, until his crimes became public knowledge.
> 
> References: Christopher Waldrep & Donald G. Nieman (2001). Local matters : race, crime, and justice in the nineteenth-century South. University of Georgia Press. ISBN 0-8203-2247-4.



Turns out that John Robichaux was a real jazz musician - but Jack is completely made up.

[...]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2020)

Εγώ λέω να παροτρύνουμε τον συντάκτη αυτού του λήμματος να αφήσει κάτω το πληκτρολόγιό του και να βλέπει τη Wikipedia μόνο ως επισκέπτης.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 22, 2020)

Μπορεί να ήταν κανένα πιτσιρίκι που τσακώθηκε με τη μητέρα του  
Το διόρθωσα πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2020)

*Γεώργιος Καποδίστριας*






Μάλλον κάποια χρονομηχανή είχαν οι Έλληνες στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια, αφού ο (θανών την 5η Δεκεμβρίου 1821) Εμμανουήλ Παππάς γνώριζε για τον Όθωνα και παρέδωσε και έγγραφα στις αστυνομικές αρχές.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 17, 2020)

Δεν ξέρω εάν χρειάζεται να διευκρινίσουμε ότι είναι σωστά όσα αναγράφονται στο κείμενο της Εγκυκλοπαίδειας, καθώς πρόκειται για άλλον Εμμανουήλ Παππά, Μακεδόνα. Απλώς δεν πρέπει ο αναγνώστης να πατήσει πάνω στο λινκ «Εμμανουήλ Παππά» του κειμένου. Εκεί έχει γίνει η σύγχυση…:scared:

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Εμμα...4sKHR3YCzA4ChDy0wMIgQE&biw=1366&bih=625&dpr=1


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2020)

Εμένα με προβλημάτισε πριν φτάσω τον Εμμανουήλ Παππά η σύνταξη της εξής φράσης:
"... *της* Διαμαντίνας Γκονέμη, *κόρη* αριστοκρατικής οικογένειας"
Δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει συμφωνία της πτώσης; Της Διαμαντίνας, κόρης αριστοκρατικής οικογένειας; Της Διαμαντίνας, που ήταν κόρη αριστοκρατικής οικογένειας;
Ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια λόγω απουσίας από την Ελλάδα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2020)

SBE said:


> Ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια λόγω απουσίας από την Ελλάδα;



Όχι, δεν είναι από τα πράγματα που έχουν αλλάξει κατά την απουσία σου. Εξακολουθεί να απαιτείται συμφωνία της πτώσης — και εξακολουθεί να μην τηρείται πάντα, να την ξεχνούν πολλοί.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2020)

nickel said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι από τα πράγματα που έχουν αλλάξει κατά την απουσία σου. Εξακολουθεί να απαιτείται συμφωνία της πτώσης — και εξακολουθεί να μην τηρείται πάντα, να την ξεχνούν πολλοί.



Eίναι μάλλον διαδεδομένη (και σε βιβλία το βρίσκεις) αυτή η ακλισιά, που εγώ τη λέω "παρενθετική" διότι είναι σαν να βαζει σε παρένθεση τη φράση που είναι στην ονομαστική.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2022)

Με την ευκαιρία, στο τουίτερ ακολουθώ αυτό εδώ: https://twitter.com/depthsofwiki


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2022)

Λοιπόν, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει τρολάκι στη Βικιπαίδεια. Πρόσφατα διόρθωσα το νήμα για τον κάστορα πού έλεγε ότι υπάρχουν τρία είδη, ο αμερικανικός, ο ευρωπαϊκός και ο καστόσαυρος, που είναι μίξη κάστορα και σαύρας και κάνει αυγά και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο τύπου Χάρι Πότερ.

Δεν είναι για γέλια όμως. Όποιος θέλει να γελάσει, να πάει να παίξει με τη Φρηκιπαίδεια που είναι γι' αυτό. Το να τρολάρεις με χαζομάρες στα νήματα της Βίκη είναι πολύ κακόγουστο αστείο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2022)

Ευτυχώς έχει διορθωθεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 17, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ευτυχώς έχει διορθωθεί.


Ε ναι. Όμως θα υπάρχουν ίσως κι άλλα. Άλλη δουλειά δεν είχαμε, να ψάχνουμε και να διορθώνουμε τις τρολιές του κάθε κακομαθημένου χαζοχαρούμενου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2022)

Φαντάσου από την άλλη να έμεναν οι μουντζούρες τους εκεί, σχεδόν μόνιμα, σαν τις μουντζούρες πάνω στους τοίχους και τα μνημεία.


----------

